# Kickboxing Manchester



## Kickout (Jul 15, 2021)

Anyone know of any decent Kickboxing clubs around Manchester City Centre, or the outskirts. Looking for a similar style as taugt by Benny the Jet Urquidez. Thanks


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 25, 2021)

Predators, 07897313488.
predatorsmmagym@gmail.com


----------

